# New Palin TV Show Tanks



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Sarah Palin's reality show plummeted for its second episode. "Sarah Palin's Alaska" fell 40% on Sunday night to 3 million viewers. Not many were in the key adult demo either. Only 885,000 viewers were ages 18-49, dropping 44% from last week. In fact, the median age of the show is 57 -- that's 15 years older than TLC's average.

The phrase "jumped the Shark" comes to mind, but not for the show, for the overexposed personality cult behind it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Good......maybe it is a sign she will soon tank.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Good......maybe it is a sign she will soon tank.


I woulda watched her instead of her daughter on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The failure of this show was easy to see coming. She complained about the intrusion into her personal life...on her very own reality show. She's a smart one.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> The failure of this show was easy to see coming...


The show's second-week ratings still constitute a hit on TLC, who I am quite sure are currently tickled to death with their return on this low-production-cost reality show.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking past the messenger, I found the footage of Alaska to be extremely enjoyable. I guess if you are Palin hater, you probably couldn't see that.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I wouldn't watch this show if someone offered to pay me, but it has nothing to do with her I just don't like "reality" shows. With that said, from TVbytheNumbers:


> Sarah Palin's Alaska ratings tumbled in its second outing, down from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating and nearly 5 million viewers to a 0.7 rating and 3 million viewers. Still big for TLC, but will be interesting to see where the ratings bottom out.


 That second episode rating is above average in total viewers and low in the demo for a successful cable reality show. Here's examples they list:


> Sarah Palin's Alaska
> - 3.039 million viewers
> - 1.8/3 HH
> - 0.7/2 A18-49
> ...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I woulda watched her instead of her daughter on Dancing with the Stars.


I don't want to see either of them......I prefer The Walking Dead..


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I wouldn't watch this show if someone offered to pay me, but it has nothing to do with her I just don't like "reality" shows. With that said, from TVbytheNumbers: That second episode rating is above average in total viewers and low in the demo for a successful cable reality show. Here's examples they list:


Looks like more viewers than CNN and MSNBC combined.


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

How much is Conan tanking in comparison? Monday's DWTS had 23 million but Skating only held 7 million! 3 million for a Sunday night expanded basic cable channel is pretty good I would think!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought it was a one-time special on Alaska. Now that I know it's a non-reality reality show, I'll never watch it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Looks like more viewers than CNN and MSNBC combined.


Comparing news stations to a reality show? Excellent oranges & apples comparison.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

A few years ago, NBC claimed that CNBC, with 400,000 viewer in prime time, was fabulously profitable because of its low production costs and monolithic audience, which, while not regarded as the most desirable demographic, was an efficient way for certain advertisers to reach its target customers.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Maruuk said:


> Sarah Palin's reality show plummeted for its second episode. "Sarah Palin's Alaska" fell 40% on Sunday night to 3 million viewers. Not many were in the key adult demo either. Only 885,000 viewers were ages 18-49, dropping 44% from last week. In fact, the median age of the show is 57 -- that's 15 years older than TLC's average.
> 
> The phrase "jumped the Shark" comes to mind, but not for the show, for the overexposed personality cult behind it.


TLC lost it's focus.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I wouldn't watch this show if someone offered to pay me, but it has nothing to do with her I just don't like "reality" shows. With that said, from TVbytheNumbers: That second episode rating is above average in total viewers and low in the demo for a successful cable reality show. Here's examples they list:


I don't watch reality shows either. YUCK!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Too much of the Palins, not enough of Alaska. Sorta reminds me of the phrase, "...has an ego bigger than _all_ outdoors!"


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought she was great in that movie. :lol:


----------



## retrodog (Dec 2, 2010)

richiephx said:


> Looking past the messenger, I found the footage of Alaska to be extremely enjoyable. I guess if you are Palin hater, you probably couldn't see that.


I like the Palins. I even like Sarah. But let's be perfectly honest... the editing on the show sucked. When they were fishing and saw the bears, we got to hear every person there say the same thing, "We are in the bears' area. If they come toward us, we will leave." It was like everyone of the people there wanted to be Marlin Perkins (dating myself there).

The main reason the scenery is so impressive on this show is because we rarely get to see it. Alaska is a third-world country. It just happens to be one that we own.



And yes, even I have to admit that there is at least some degree of irony to complaining about the next-door stalker but then having a reality show with cameras inside the house. Or maybe, just maybe, she's doing it to circumvent his plans and thereby making him waste his investment. He can hardly make any money off pictures of her doing something that they are already broadcasting on a cable network.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

retrodog said:


> I like the Palins. I even like Sarah. But let's be perfectly honest... the editing on the show sucked. When they were fishing and saw the bears, we got to hear every person there say the same thing, "We are in the bears' area. If they come toward us, we will leave." It was like everyone of the people there wanted to be Marlin Perkins (dating myself there).
> 
> The main reason the scenery is so impressive on this show is because we rarely get to see it. Alaska is a third-world country. It just happens to be one that we own.
> 
> ...


Having lived in Fairbanks for 7 years as part of my military service, and a current resident of San Antonio, I enjoy viewing TV shows containing some of my old fishing holes. Not only do I enjoy Sarah's Alaska, but I also enjoy watching Alaska State Troopers (often from Fairbanks) and a recent cooking show from North Pole Alaska (Diners, Dives, and Drive-ins...close to Fairbanks). I chuckled at the gourmet restaurants in the Fairbanks/North Pole area. I remember the big event being getting a free Big Mac at McDonalds in Fairbanks whenever the temp hit -50 degrees. At $2000 per person airfare, I cherish those opportunities to pseudo-visit a truly magnificent state. Best darn hunting and fishing I have ever seen.


----------



## victory1 (Sep 22, 2007)

retrodog said:


> And yes, even I have to admit that there is at least some degree of irony to complaining about the next-door stalker but then having a reality show with cameras inside the house. Or maybe, just maybe, she's doing it to circumvent his plans and thereby making him waste his investment. He can hardly make any money off pictures of her doing something that they are already broadcasting on a cable network.


And there lies the irony!:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The headline of this thread "New Palin TV Show Tanks" could have been an advertisement for tanktop shirts promo-ing the show.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The biographer next door she makes no loot off of. Her reality TV home invasion show makes her rich. Thus one is heinous child molesting/stalking/invasion of privacy, the other is Ozzie & Patriot. When it comes to Palin, follow the money. Levi Johnston said that just after Palin quit the Governorship, she used to dance around the house hysterically shouting how rich she was going to be. That pretty much sums her up.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The biographer next door she makes no loot off of. Her reality TV home invasion show makes her rich. Thus one is heinous child molesting/stalking/invasion of privacy, the other is Ozzie & Patriot. When it comes to Palin, follow the money. *Levi Johnston said* that just after Palin quit the Governorship, she used to dance around the house hysterically shouting how rich she was going to be. That pretty much sums her up.


Ah well, if Levi Johnston said it...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I will watch this show only if I can be guaranteed that I get to see her devoured by grizzly bear.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Sarah Palin's Alaska has been "such a huge hit" for TLC that the network is working to get the former governor to sign up for season two. Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I am sure glad there are no Sarah haters on here. That means we would have to allow Obama, Reid, Msnbc,Cnn or whatever haters to make all these commits also.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

lyradd said:


> Sarah Palin's Alaska has been "such a huge hit" for TLC that the network is working to get the former governor to sign up for season two. Gotta love it!!!


I rather enjoyed season 1 and would not mind seeing a season 2..


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've noticed that TLC's standards for programming aren't very high -- they seem to cater to the lowbrow crowd. Now if you happen to watch TLC, don't get your panties in a wad -- I know you're not one of _them!_


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I rather enjoyed season 1 and would not mind seeing a season 2..


I agree! Having been to Alaska twice I never get tired of the scenery, especially watching it on a 60".


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hating the star of a show is a perfectly valid reason to dislike a show. No different for an ex-politician or a comedian or a rock star. Hate is a perfectly valid and important emotion. Silly how it's become so politically-incorrect.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hate is an interesting thing.

Love and hate are intertwined for a reason... You can't hate someone or something without having an interest for them in some way.

I'm disinterested in lots of things... I like and love some things... and I probably hate a handful of things.

It takes a lot for me to hate a person... I think "hate" is often mis-used when dislike or disinterest is really what is meant.

For example... I don't hate Sarah Palin. Mostly I'm disinterested... though every once in a while I find that I dislike her... but hate? That's too strong.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As of yet, we don't have "dislike crimes" but we do have "hate crimes" for a reason.

The problem is that we are not very discriminating in the use of words. I don't hate cleaning something dirty and I don't hate toilets, but I do say hate cleaning toilets. All I'm saying is that I don't like doing it and using hate is just me being linguistically challenged.

The problem with the word is that it can refer to feeling an "extreme hostility toward' someone or something. Or it can mean "to dislike intensely." I intensely dislike brussel sprouts. But I've never heard of a hate group targeting brussel sprouts.

IMHO it's a poorly defined word - see Dictionary.com.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

If she does sign up for a season two, who wants to bet she quits halfway through?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> As of yet, we don't have "dislike crimes" but we do have "hate crimes" for a reason.
> 
> The problem is that we are not very discriminating in the use of words. I don't hate cleaning something dirty and I don't hate toilets, but I do say hate cleaning toilets. All I'm saying is that I don't like doing it and using hate is just me being linguistically challenged.
> 
> ...


That's the problem with language... it keeps evolving... and sometimes that evolution comes from repeated misuse of a word. Enough people misuse it long enough and it gets an alternate definition in the dictionary that becomes accepted use.

It really makes language hard to follow.

But I digress...

Wasn't the name of this thread "New Palin TV Show Tanks"? How does a show get a 2nd season if it "tanked"?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The show didn't tank by any reasonable cable show standard.


"phrelin" said:


> I wouldn't watch this show if someone offered to pay me, but it has nothing to do with her I just don't like "reality" shows. With that said, from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Palin's Alaska ratings tumbled in its second outing, down from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating and nearly 5 million viewers to a 0.7 rating and 3 million viewers. Still big for TLC, but will be interesting to see where the ratings bottom out.
> ...


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sarah Palin has come a long way in the last 2 years overcoming much evil directed at her. She has made some mistakes like all in the public eye. She is much better looking and in much better shape than most women her age. She sounds more intelligent than many want to admit and she has the guts to speak her mind. Can she be President? Many think she can but only time will tell!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> If she does sign up for a season two, who wants to bet she quits halfway through?


I have no problem with Palin and can't figure out why she is so polarizing. All that said that quote is pretty dang funny.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> For example... I don't hate Sarah Palin. Mostly I'm disinterested... though every once in a while I find that I dislike her... but hate? That's too strong.


Too strong? No, not at all.

Disinterest in her now could be extremely dangerous in the future. I don't think too many would like the outcome if she and her ilk are allowed to take over.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bertman64 said:


> ...She sounds more intelligent than many want to admit ...


Sounding intelligent is one thing, but saying intelligent things is another. Would you like a few "intelligent" Palin quotes? Here's a few gems:

"We believe that the best of America is not all in Washington, D.C. ... We believe that the best of America is in these small towns that we get to visit, and in these wonderful little pockets of what I call the real America, being here with all of you hard working very patriotic, um, very, um, pro-America areas of this great nation." --Sarah Palin, speaking at a fundraiser in Greensboro, N.C., Oct. 16, 2008

"'Refudiate,' 'misunderestimate,' 'wee-wee'd up.' English is a living language. Shakespeare liked to coin new words too. Got to celebrate it!'" --a Tweet sent by Sarah Palin in response to being ridiculed for inventing the word "refudiate," proudly mistaking her illiteracy for literary genius, July 18, 2010

"All of 'em, any of 'em that have been in front of me over all these years." --Sarah Palin, unable to name a single newspaper or magazine she reads, interview with Katie Couric, CBS News, Oct. 1, 2008

"As Putin rears his head and comes into the air space of the United States of America, where- where do they go? It's Alaska. It's just right over the border." --Sarah Palin, explaining why Alaska's proximity to Russia gives her foreign policy experience, interview with CBS's Katie Couric, Sept. 24, 2008

"But obviously, we've got to stand with our North Korean allies." --Sarah Palin, after being asked how she would handle the current hostilities between the two Koreas, interview on Glenn Beck's radio show, Nov. 24, 2010


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

A few cases of Palin Derangement Syndrome here. :lol:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I have no problem with Palin and can't figure out why she is so polarizing.


Because the literate and educated public of the USA are upset that her popularity allows her to represent them to the world through the media.

Sarah Palin does not anger me. 3.039 million viewers do.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice to see the thread turn into kieth olberman talking points. I won't bring up Obama's 58 states gaff or any other of dozens of things Biden screws up day in and day out.

Yes I get it you are the only smart one because you don't like Palin and Republicans, yawn. The millions that watch utterly worthless crap like Survivor don't necessary anger me but I guess they do to an extent because shows I like seem to get canceled far too often. Can't complain much about Palin's show because it isn't on a channel that cancels stuff I watch.

Now my line for this thread getting shut down for getting way off topic, which is the only place it was going to go, is 3 posts or 2 days which ever comes first.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Too strong? No, not at all.
> 
> Disinterest in her now could be extremely dangerous in the future. I don't think too many would like the outcome if she and her ilk are allowed to take over.


Hating someone for the wrong reasons though is wrong.

Let's be honest, most of you who claim to hate Sarah Pail do so because her political views do not side with your own. If Sarah Palin's views did then I suspect your opinion would be different.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Hating someone for the wrong reasons though is wrong.
> 
> Let's be honest, most of you who claim to hate Sarah Pail do so because her political views do not side with your own. If Sarah Palin's views did then I suspect your opinion would be different.


Political views don't change my views on a persons stupidity. Stupid people come from every political party. I'm pretty much down the middle with my ideology with a slight lean to the left, and there are plenty of lefties I don't think are very smart/borderline mentally challenged.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Hating someone for the wrong reasons though is wrong.
> 
> Let's be honest, most of you who claim to hate Sarah Pail do so because her political views do not side with your own. If Sarah Palin's views did then I suspect your opinion would be different.


I think that is a point well stated.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Nice to see the thread turn into kieth olberman talking points. I won't bring up Obama's 58 states gaff or any other of dozens of things Biden screws up day in and day out.
> 
> Yes I get it you are the only smart one because you don't like Palin and Republicans, yawn. The millions that watch utterly worthless crap like Survivor don't necessary anger me but I guess they do to an extent because shows I like seem to get canceled far too often. Can't complain much about Palin's show because it isn't on a channel that cancels stuff I watch.
> 
> Now my line for this thread getting shut down for getting way off topic, which is the only place it was going to go, is 3 posts or 2 days which ever comes first.


Obama & Biden aren't the subject of the thread, Mrs. Palin & her show is the topic. A poster claimed Mrs. Palin, "sounds more intelligent than many want to admit." I simply pointed out her lack of intelligence. It's not about being Republican or Democrat...Like I said, stupid people come from every political party.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Obama & Biden aren't the subject of the thread, Mrs. Palin & her show is the topic. A poster claimed Mrs. Palin, "sounds more intelligent than many want to admit." I simply pointed out her lack of intelligence. It's not about being Republican or Democrat...Like I said, stupid people come from every political party.


I see! Mrs. Palin is not intelligent because she made some gaffs in some of her speechs and conversations? The problem here is Mrs. Palin is a public figure and some out there are looking for every little thing they can to pick her apart. 
In my life I have met some rather intelligent individuals and have heard some of the dumbest things come out of their mouth. I remember one individual who once was talking to an entire room full of people and how he and his wife had just purchased a condom (meant condominium). If this man had been a public figure, his comments would have been headline on MSNBC and I guess in your eyes he would be unintelligent.
I'm sure if we took the time to dive into your life, we could probably find some pretty good gaffs which you have made. "Let he who is without sins cast the first stone"


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have no desire to see Governor Palin further her political career. But that doesn't mean I think her TV show about Alaska should tank. Or that her daughter shouldn't gain from an appearance on "Dancing with the Stars."

I try not to confuse celebrity with relative importance in the world. And I definitely do not think having a college degree endows one with wisdom, good judgment, and insight.

I think there are many members of Congress on both sides of the aisle who are dumb as posts. Some seem to make Governor Palin look pretty smart when you examine what she has accomplished by making some good choices.

If I have a problem it is not with her or other Fox News celebrities. My problem is with Rupert Murdoch. He appears to be willing to do anything and to use anyone to make money, apparently solely for the sake of making money. That is not a value upon which one can build a moral life IMHO.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I see! Mrs. Palin is not intelligent because she made some gaffs in some of her speechs and conversations? The problem here is Mrs. Palin is a public figure and some out there are looking for every little thing they can to pick her apart.
> In my life I have met some rather intelligent individuals and have heard some of the dumbest things come out of their mouth. I remember one individual who once was talking to an entire room full of people and how he and his wife had just purchased a condom (meant condominium). If this man had been a public figure, his comments would have been headline on MSNBC and I guess in your eyes he would be unintelligent.
> I'm sure if we took the time to dive into your life, we could probably find some pretty good gaffs which you have made. "Let he who is without sins cast the first stone"


We've all slipped up on our words, for sure. I've sounded like an idiot a few times. All of her gaffs aren't just everyday goofs. Some have been typed out with the chance to think twice before posting. If you know the world is watching you and you still don't think before typing/talking, then you aren't very intelligent.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I have no desire to see Governor Palin further her political career. But that doesn't mean I think her TV show about Alaska should tank. Or that her daughter shouldn't gain from an appearance on "Dancing with the Stars."
> 
> I try not to confuse celebrity with relative importance in the world. And I definitely do not think having a college degree endows one with wisdom, good judgment, and insight.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, as usual, sir.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

would like to see her in a bikini


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Time to lock this thread.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Ironically, the very individuals who are supposed to be her biggest enemies are actually cheering for her show to do well enough that she can use it as a springboard to the presidential nomination. She's about the only possible candidate they can beat.

Here's where phrelin's insightful Murdoch comments really come into play: Murdoch, while appearing to be the ultimate doctrinaire Right Wing pragmatist, is in fact not, he's the ultimate predatory businessman. He will gladly push Palin on Fox 24/7 even if it means he pushes the Reps right off the cliff along with her because it means R-A-T-I-N-G-S. That's his true bottom line. All the rest walks.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rkr0923 said:


> would like to see her in a bikini


of course we would, but how does that add to the topic ............ wait a minute that is the OP's topic at its core

Nicely done sir


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> We've all slipped up on our words, for sure. I've sounded like an idiot a few times. All of her gaffs aren't just everyday goofs. Some have been typed out with the chance to think twice before posting. If you know the world is watching you and you still don't think before typing/talking, then you aren't very intelligent.


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Friendly moderator note...

Perhaps a return to the show, and not general politics is in order? I understand some of her show (I have not watched) is bound to tie-in to her political views... but tread lightly so the thread can stay open for people who like to watch and discuss her show.

Thanks!_


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> _Friendly moderator note...
> 
> Perhaps a return to the show, and not general politics is in order? I understand some of her show (I have not watched) is bound to tie-in to her political views... but tread lightly so the thread can stay open for people who like to watch and discuss her show.
> 
> Thanks!_


Yes sir. A very tight wire to walk when it can be argued that her show is nothing short of a paid for political advertisement. 
But To avoid crossing the line. I slowly back from the room with my hat in my hand.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

armophob said:


> Yes sir. A very tight wire to walk when it can be argued that her show is nothing short of a paid for political advertisement.
> But To avoid crossing the line. I slowly back from the room with my hat in my hand.


I'm just curious as to how much of her show have you actually watched? Can I assume from the fact you posted that 3.06 million people who have watched the show anger you that you were not one of them?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

While I despise Palin personally, I have great hopes that this show and her Fox appearances will be huge successes and make her a lock for certain future..."considerations"! Go Moosekiller!!!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Cancelled. TLC will not be ordering a second season. Sob.:lol:


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Maruuk said:


> Cancelled. TLC will not be ordering a second season. Sob.:lol:


TLC cannot order a second season as Palin has declined their contract offer, choosing instead to focus on other projects. Care to fancy a guess as to what those "other projects" might be?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> _Friendly moderator note...
> 
> Perhaps a return to the show, and not general politics is in order? I understand some of her show (I have not watched) is bound to tie-in to her political views... but tread lightly so the thread can stay open for people who like to watch and discuss her show.
> 
> Thanks!_


With the show canceled and political sneaking in it's time to call this thread to a close.


----------

